# Great Dane pup meets boxer pup



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

I Love It !


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah....that is too cute! Love the perspective


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is cute! Good thing Yuki isn't a Chihuahua!!!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sweet picture....
Is it just me or does the water/mud on the sidewalk look like a greyhound?!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute picture! And yes, that sidewalk mud does resemble a dog!


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

I bet Norm thought hims was gettin a Scooby snack!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Normy Norm is a big gentle goof, and he's scared of cats and loud noises.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Love it.... love Danes !!! What a big sweetie


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

thats adorable! Great danes are so loveable.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Just love that picture, love Great Danes grew up with one.


----------



## lovethemgoldens (May 17, 2008)

A puppy and a "Semi" Elderly (Well, elderly for a Great Dane that is and what I meant by that was "getting old"). That's cute!
Thanks for posting that up 

Has anyone ever noticed that I talk to much? :


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is so sweet. Love the Great Dane. I am danish myself, that's why I'm partial. : )


----------

